
Design Principles Behind Firefox OS UX Design - cpeterso
https://blog.mozilla.org/ux/2012/09/mozcamp-warsaw-design-principles-behind-firefox-os-ux/
======
jfaucett
really nice! I love the visual consistency and clean modern design. What I
like most is that it brings in color in an easy sleek feeling without going
overboard. I want to use it :)

